# Parchment Paper in Glassware?



## Learning2Cook45 (Dec 22, 2019)

Do people use parchment paper in glassware? I feel like I've seen people use parchment paper mostly for metal baking pans...


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 22, 2019)

Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking [emoji2]

I rarely use parchment paper because I try to minimize the use of disposable materials in the kitchen. I use silicone mats or baking spray if I need to.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 22, 2019)

You don't hear much about parchment in glass pans because of what you typically cook in them. Baked goods are usually cooked on/in metal pans and are delicate enough that manhandling them to get them unstuck could result in disaster. 

I see no reason to avoid using parchment in glass.


----------



## Learning2Cook45 (Dec 22, 2019)

Thanks Andy!

So if I wanted to make roasted veggies in a glass dish, would you recommend just cooking them on the dish itself, on foil, parchment, etc.?


----------



## taxlady (Dec 22, 2019)

Learning2Cook45 said:


> Thanks Andy!
> 
> So if I wanted to make roasted veggies in a glass dish, would you recommend just cooking them on the dish itself, on foil, parchment, etc.?



I use a silicone mat when I roast vegis. I have used parchment in the past, but you have to make sure that the heat tolerance of the parchment paper you have is high enough for the temperature you will use to roast the vegis. It should say on the box. I was getting some very dark, fragile parts to the parchment I was using. I hadn't known to read the "for use up to ..." temperature on the box.

I am an absolute stickler for getting every last, little, brown spot off my glass bake ware. Since the vegis are usually tossed in oil before roasting, oil gets on the glass and makes those little brown spots.  I use a damp rag and baking soda to scrub them off, but it's much easier not to have that task.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 22, 2019)

I roast veggie on half or quarter sheet pan (aluminum). I line it with foil and oil it.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 22, 2019)

taxlady said:


> I use a silicone mat when I roast vegis. I have used parchment in the past, but you have to make sure that the heat tolerance of the parchment paper you have is high enough for the temperature you will use to roast the vegis. It should say on the box. I was getting some very dark, fragile parts to the parchment I was using. I hadn't known to read the "for use up to ..." temperature on the box.
> 
> *I am an absolute stickler for getting every last, little, brown spot off my glass bake ware. Since the vegis are usually tossed in oil before roasting, oil gets on the glass and makes those little brown spots.  I use a damp rag and baking soda to scrub them off, but it's much easier not to have that task.*




Good to know I'm not alone with my quirk about pristine glass bake ware.
Some "off brands" for Pam are often responsible I think. I know it's not good for the environment but I'm guilty of often using foil in my glass pans.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 22, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> *Good to know I'm not alone with my quirk about pristine glass bake ware.*
> Some "off brands" for Pam are often responsible I think. I know it's not good for the environment but I'm guilty of often using foil in my glass pans.





Any kind of oil can make those spots. I don't use cooking spray and I still get them. I think they happen most when the oil is exposed to air while it is being heated in the oven.


----------

